# Controlar una lampara 220 con Pic 16f84



## nandezfox (Jun 12, 2006)

Buenas a todos,
Una consulta, quisiera saber como controlar una lampara de 220 v con un Pic16f84,


----------



## Chispas (Jun 13, 2006)

Puedes poner un transistor a la salida del puerto del pic y este transistor quecontrole la bobina de un relé, ya en el relé puedeponer lo que quieras


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2006)

3Otra forma es con un moc3021,22,23.. un triac +2 resistencias (rele electronico)

mira en microchip, salen algunas soluciones para construir dimmers (control de luz)


----------



## nandezfox (Jun 13, 2006)

sis
pero a lo que yo me referia era a un dimer
para controlar la intensidad de luz

la parte que no puedo hacer en mplab
es contrastar las dos frecuencias de linea y la del reloj del interno del PIC
en algun momento se desfasan y el control ya no seria tan eficaz

cualquier idea porfa


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 14, 2006)

Detecta los cruces por cero de tu señal de 220V e introduce esta señal como interrupción al PIC. De esta manera siempre estarà sincronizado.


----------



## jones_peru (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola lo que podrias hacer es  un usar un TRIAC, cosa que con el pic controlas el angulo de disparo osea lo que vendría a ser un dimmer pero en este caso necesitarias implementar un circuito que detecte el cruce por cero ... creo que esto lo puedes hacer con un LM2917 que es un conversor de F/V es un integrado muy util buscate la hoja tecnica y en la parte de aplicaciones vas a encontrar una que dice detector de cruce por cero ..

bueno o en todo caso ... estoy seguro que encontraras otro circuito que te realice esa función.

Saludos


----------



## merlosss (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola a todos,
yo no es que tenga muxa idea en esto, de hecho tengo algunas dudas que aver si alguien puede resolvermelas, pero he visto algo para detectar el cruce por cero directamente con el PIC, ya que tienen en todas las I/O una proteccion llamada ESD. Se puede ver aqui:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/40171a.pdf

La duda que tengo es que como lo haria para una tension AC de 220V en lugar d 120V. ¿Tendría que poner otro tipo de red snubber para proteger el PIC? ¿Como puedo calcularla? ¿Y como calculo el triac que debo d poner para 220V tambien?

Gracias de antemano y un saludo a todos.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 29, 2008)

Mmm, mira, en el adjunto te puse un circuito con un Triac para prender luces de 220V con el puerto paralelo, que basicamente es exactamente lo mismo que una salida de PIC. Ojalá te sirva, saludos.


----------



## eserock (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola lo que tu plantea es lo mismo que yo pregunte  en el foro y me dieron muy buenas respuestas, tienes razon el defase se da porque el pic no tiene referencia del cruce por cero de la corriente, checa las respuestas, en cuanto a la red electrica 110 o 220 el circuito funciona igual
espero te sirva la información

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20371.html


----------



## manueltrigo (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola a todos. Es la primera vez que escribo, aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyendo por aquí.
Tengo una duda que me surge a raíz del esquema de ELIUSM
He visto varios esquemas de triacs y algunos no ponen esa resistencia de 330 que aparece entre los nodos 2 y 3 del esquema. En alguno no aparece ni la resistencia y condensador que están marcados como pretección.
Yo he realizado un montaje que aún está en fase de pruebas y la protección sí la he puesto, pero no esa resistencia de 330. El caso es que funciona con una bombilla de incandescencia y luego lo hará con varias de bajo consumo (máximo 6 de 20w), pero no sé si estoy forzando la máquina, acortando la vida de algún componente o qué. ¿Cual es la función de esa resistencia?
Mi triac es el BT136 500D y también uso el TLP 3041, equivalente al MOC. Tampoco he puesto fusible ¿Es necesario para unas bombillas? En caso afirmativo y ya que el circuito está multiplicado por 8, ¿tendría que poner uno por circuito o uno en la fase que es común a todos los triac?
Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2008)

Esa resistencia evita (O trata de evitar) el autodisparo del triac por interferencias, si no la colocas lo peor que te puede pasar es que de vez en cuando el triac se dispare "Solo" y te de un parpadeo casi imperceptible en tus lamparas.
No te alarga ni te acorta la vida de nadie, solo tiende a evitar un falso disparo.

Saludos y NO quemes nada, pero si lo haces disfrutalo !


----------



## manueltrigo (Ene 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Saludos y NO quemes nada, pero si lo haces disfrutalo !


      
Si es cierto que algunos petardazos son todo un disfrute.

Muchas gracias por tu aclaración. Si esos parpadeos son casi imperceptibles, lo serán del todo en una bombilla de bajo consumo, que tardan un pelín en encender. No las pondré, pero estaré tranquilo gracias a ti.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola Manueltrigo!
Mmm, me parece que es necesario que pongas esa resistencia de 330 Ohm.
La protección se encarga de comerse los picos de voltaje, funciona como un Varistor. Conviene que la pongas, aunque básicamente funciona sin ella. Puedes poner una sola gran protección para los 8 circuitos.
En los fusibles, conviene que pongas uno por cada uno de los 8 circuitos, o en verdad da lo mismo, puedes poner uno en la fase que alimenta a todos los circuitos, ocurre nada más que ojalá que sea bien grande ese fusible, y si se quema, se te apagará todo.
El Opto que tienes está bueno, y el triac no lo he revisado. Pero que sea de 400V y 5 Amp mínimo.

Saludoos!


----------



## manueltrigo (Ene 31, 2008)

Entendido. Entre vuestras dos respuestas saco que necesario no es, pero sí recomendable. En el circuito impreso no me cabe, pero sí la puedo soldar por la cara de pistas (qué chapuzaaaa) y como sólo son unos centimillos... pues las pondré.
Fusible tampoco me cabe, pero sí puedo ponerlo aéreo, que tengo unos pocos en la caja de Diógenes (eso nos pasará a todos nosotros, ¿verdad? que guardamos todo lo que encontramos por si algún día nos vale para algún circuito, jejeje).
Cuando esté todo terminado pondré el esquema por si alguien puede sacarle algún provecho.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola! Aquí les adjunto el circuito impreso. Dos archivos: uno con y el otro sin dibujos de las piezas.
Si lo llegan a hacer, noten que tiene 80x200 mm de área.
Saludos!


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 31, 2008)

Oigan, y como se adjuntan varios archivos aquí? Más de uno al miemo tiempo?
Saludos!


----------



## manueltrigo (Ene 31, 2008)

La información que me diste antes me era más útil. Aunque esto es mucho más gráfico, no me sirve para mi caso particular, que ha de ser muy pequeño todo. Ya haré alguna foto cuando lo termine para que os riáis de mí un poco. Sin embargo, la intención sí es muy de agradecer.


----------



## vikingo (Ene 3, 2009)

hola soy nuevo aka 
yo estoy haciendo ese proyecto http://www.bolivar.udo.edu.ve/microinternet/articulos/picdimmer.pdf
pero el programa esta escrito en lenguaje c y esta compilado con el cc5x, bueno yo lo compilo en el mblab con el ccsx y me tira este error 

Clean: Deleting intermediary and output files.
Clean: Deleted file "D:\Documents and Settings\Administrador\Escritorio\ronny.mcs".
Clean: Done.
Executing: "D:\Archivos de programa\Microchip\MPASM Suite\mplink.exe"   /o "ronny.HEX"
MPLINK 4.06.04, Linker
Copyright (c) 2006 Microchip Technology Inc.
Error - linker command file required.
Errors    : 1

BUILD FAILED: Sat Jan 03 18:08:40 2009

ojalas alguien me pueda ayudar gracias colegas


----------



## manueltrigo (Ene 3, 2009)

No puedo responderte porque el C es algo que inicié y no terminé, pues dejar el ensamblador era para pasar a algo realmente fácil. No hay término medio. Si se requiere optimizar al máximo, el ensamblador. Si hay que compilar, lo mismo da convertir a máquina un C que un Basic. Y la ventaja de un Basic es que de un vistazo ya se sabe lo que hace el programa. A todos nos pasa que nuestros propios programas, trasncurrido un tiempo, nos cuesta descifrarlos, por que escribir muchos comentarios parece inútil cuando el funcianamiento está claro en nuestra mente mientras programamos... Ahora utilizo el Proton y he rejuvenecido 30 años, jajaja.

Al final tiré todo el proyecto abajo y lo realicé de nuevo con microrelés, pues las luces de bajo consumo son una terrible pesadilla. Incluso con relés, los picos que generan las lámparas de bajo consumo (y más aún los fluorescentes tradicionales) son bestiales. No sólo se meten por la fuente de alimentación, ¡sino que se inducen a lo largo del cableado! (hablo de un tendido por toda una habitación). Al final lo corregí por software, modificando el reinicio de cada PIC que tengo en cada interruptor, antes de enviar el dato por serie al PIC principal, que es el que gobierna los relés.

Lo siento, pero no he utilizado programas de diseño de PCB. Utilicé placas perforadas y construía sobre la marcha, pro lo que no dispongo de planos para compartir (Si alguien estiviese interesado en los programas para Proton, no dude en pedírmelos en publicidad (arroba) manueltrigo.com).
Un saludo y gracias a todos por la ayuda en el desarrollo.


PD
Por cierto... acabo de publicar una novela, jejeje. Sé que esto no va de literatura, pero me podríais echar un cable a hacerle un poquito de difusión a vestros amiguetes. Os agradecería que visitáseis http://www.manueltrigo.com/ o http://laesferanegra.com/ GRACIAS 
Otro saludo y que la fuerza (FEM) os acompañe.


----------



## torresdelamora (Ene 4, 2009)

coloco este diagrama


----------



## vikingo (Ene 4, 2009)

mi problema es como grabar el pic alguien me puede ayudar vikingo


----------



## manueltrigo (Ene 4, 2009)

Muy ilustrativo. Curiosa forma de detectar los pasos por cero, aunque no sé exáctamente para qué los quiere. Hay algunos MOC que hacen la conmutación al pasar por cero, pues lo detectan ellos mismos de modo interno (creo que el MOC3041 y alguno de esos).
Ese IR abre mucho la imaginación. Es una lástima que venga sin el programa.


----------



## cristian_elect (Ene 6, 2009)

Yo hice un programa dimer con pic16f84 con ccs con pocas lineas, funciona de verdad.
El cruce por cero mejor utilisar un opam es mas preciso que con un transistor.
Para un foco la protecion rc no es necesario por que es resistencia.


----------

